# FLASH SCRIPTING LANGUAGE TUTORIAL



## TVB RAJU (Aug 14, 2005)

HAI GUYS
Can u give a tutorial on flash scripting or tell me any website on this flash scripting bye


----------



## Atul Shukla (Aug 29, 2005)

ok , u mean Action Scripting in flash.

Here is  Fantastic tutorial for u
1.) *www.flashadvisor.com/tutorial/index.php (*****)

2.) *www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Flash/1 (***)

u can go through the book "Bible Of ActionScript".


----------



## siriusb (Aug 29, 2005)

TVB RAJU:
Post this kind of request for turorials in the sticky meant for that.


----------

